# I have another stupid question



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

When converting a loco to dcc is there a difference in which decoder you have to buy. Like are there certain ones for a certain loco.
Been reading but confused.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Im new to DCC, but I think this is only important if you are buying a decoder with sound. I have installed about 6 decoders so far. All of them have been Digitrax none sound. Either DH or DN123's and one DN135. The "D" is for Digitrax. The second letter is for the scale. I like Digitrax. They come with easy to understand instructions.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I Am Fasha said:


> All of them have been Digitrax none sound.


Liar! ( can say that because he is a friend of mine) You have also installed one NCE.

Some decoders are made for some locos. Others are made to fit almost any thing. What are you wanting to put on ie?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Southern said:


> Liar! ( can say that because he is a friend of mine) You have also installed one NCE.


HAHAHAHA!!! What a meanie you are!!!:laugh:


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Southern said:


> Liar! ( can say that because he is a friend of mine) You have also installed one NCE.


LOL I forgot about that one Southern and true :thumbsup:


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Generally the smaller scales need less power, so a decoder for N scale may not provide enough power for HO, O, or G scale engines. You need to find out the maximum current draw of your engine and get a decoder that can supply at least that amount of current.

The next thing is features, a basic decoder will control engine speed and the front and rear lights. More features get you ditch lights, strobe lights, cab light, sound (bell, horn, engine), back EMF (so it doesn't slow down on uphills, or go faster on downhills), and so on.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The decoders that are wrapped in a blue plastic are general decoders and can be installed in any locomotive, depending on scale of course and whether its steam or deisel.
The decoders that are longer narrow boards with connection tabs on the sides and ends are designed for specific models which is noted in the decoder description.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

timlange3 said:


> Generally the smaller scales need less power, so a decoder for N scale may not provide enough power for HO, O, or G scale engines. You need to find out the maximum current draw of your engine and get a decoder that can supply at least that amount of current.
> 
> The next thing is features, a basic decoder will control engine speed and the front and rear lights. More features get you ditch lights, strobe lights, cab light, sound (bell, horn, engine), back EMF (so it doesn't slow down on uphills, or go faster on downhills), and so on.


Ok, i am usind N-scale and have some that i would just like to try and convert before indecide to buy new locos. Thanks for the list of features, had no idea you can do all that.
That EMF sounds cool, kinda like having cruise control on in your car.

Thank you


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

My experience so far says that the dimensions of the DCC decoder are the determining factor. Sound cards are will fit fairly easy. It's the speaker that is the issue.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ml-toys said:


> When converting a loco to dcc is there a difference in which decoder you have to buy. Like are there certain ones for a certain loco.
> Been reading but confused.


Yes and No. 
Some loco and engines are PLug and play some are replaceing a board, and some are hard wired.


I Am Fasha said:


> Im new to DCC, but I think this is only important if you are buying a decoder with sound. I have installed about 6 decoders so far. All of them have been Digitrax none sound. Either DH or DN123's and one DN135. The "D" is for Digitrax. The second letter is for the scale. I like Digitrax. They come with easy to understand instructions.





timlange3 said:


> Generally the smaller scales need less power, so a decoder for N scale may not provide enough power for HO, O, or G scale engines. You need to find out the maximum current draw of your engine and get a decoder that can supply at least that amount of current.
> 
> The next thing is features, a basic decoder will control engine speed and the front and rear lights. More features get you ditch lights, strobe lights, cab light, sound (bell, horn, engine), back EMF (so it doesn't slow down on uphills, or go faster on downhills), and so on.


Your both just basing your answers on Digitrax specs, my Soundtraxx decoders have the same ratings for both HO And N.
I Am Fasha, step up to the plate, I can do a better decoder sound or non sound decoder than Digitrax, and usually for a better price, and I know a lot better sound.




Ml-toys said:


> Ok, i am usind N-scale and have some that i would just like to try and convert before indecide to buy new locos. Thanks for the list of features, had no idea you can do all that.
> That EMF sounds cool, kinda like having cruise control on in your car.
> 
> Thank you


If you have a specific engine List it and I should be able to tell you what decoder will fit it.




golfermd said:


> My experience so far says that the dimensions of the DCC decoder are the determining factor. Sound cards are will fit fairly easy. It's the speaker that is the issue.


I have small enough speakers, that still sound good, that sound in a N is not an issue, but the opposite the decoder can be just too large.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

fs2k4pilot said:


> I have a question for him, and I've sent him several PMs, but he hasn't answered. He must be on vacation or something.





sawgunner said:


> Don't know i've tried calling him a few times and i always get voicemail





NIMT said:


> Your both just basing your answers on Digitrax specs, my Soundtraxx decoders have the same ratings for both HO And N.
> I Am Fasha, step up to the plate, I can do a better decoder sound or non sound decoder than Digitrax, and usually for a better price, and I know a lot better sound.


As far as stepping up to the plate, Im pretty sure you were the "DCC guru" that I was told to contact for good prices and advise on decoders, by many people here, when I first joined this site. I sent several PMs and never got a reply.... :dunno:

So I moved on.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Actually, he is still a DCC Guru. Sean has done some of my locomotives, and his work is the best that I have seen. The sound, the lighting effects, it is all top notch.

His prices are very reasonable.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I Am Fasha said:


> As far as stepping up to the plate, Im pretty sure you were the "DCC guru" that I was told to contact for good prices and advise on decoders, by many people here, when I first joined this site. I sent several PMs and never got a reply.... :dunno:
> 
> So I moved on.


I'm 100% sure you have me mixed up with someone else!
I just went through all of my PM and posts by you (I save every PM from everyone) and found only one set of PM's from you for an atlas SD35 which I replied and gave you the price.
You never replied back, guess you didn't like the price.
WOW, If your going to bash me, make sure you have your facts strait! :smilie_daumenneg:
WHY did you dig up post from other people to try and prove your point, that was since less! :lame: 
*And people wonder why I take breaks from the forum! *:bs:

Oh well, just trying to help, I've just been doing DCC long enough to know excellent, good, fair, poor, and worthless, MRC on the Worthless side, and Digitrax decoders being on the good to fair side, and Soundtraxx on the excellent side!


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

NIMT thanks for all the great info, and the offer to help with which decoder will fit my engines. 
so before my thread turns into a battleground would you mind if i pm you when i am ready.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ml-toys, 
Yes please do, love to help.

Sorry I realize this is your thread and I stomped all over it, and for that I apologize.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

NIMT said:


> Ml-toys,
> Yes please do, love to help.
> 
> Sorry I realize this is your thread a I stomped all over it, and for that I apologize.


no no not your fault, you are very informative.


----------

